# post a picture of your fav pet reptile



## sandfireackie (Sep 8, 2013)

post a picture of you're favourite pet reptile that you own 


this is my Ackie


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is my favourite newest addition


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 8, 2013)

he's a cute little thing how old is he


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not really sure, I was told he's a adult


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't choose favorites 
Pilbs on the top and occys at the bottom


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 8, 2013)

it's hard to choose a favourite when you have so many isn't it


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2013)

Goliath the spenceri.


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 8, 2013)

sandfireackie said:


> it's hard to choose a favourite when you have so many isn't it


Damn right


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 8, 2013)

nickg said:


> Can't choose favorites
> Pilbs on the top and occys at the bottom


some very beautiful looking Knobbies! U have there Nick


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheers, the smallest occy I picked up just an hour ago


----------



## wildthings (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 296458
View attachment 296459
This is my favourite adore him no end


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no idea!!!View attachment 296468
View attachment 296469
View attachment 296472


----------



## saintanger (Sep 8, 2013)

i have to many pets so its hard to choose.

out of the reptiles my favorite snake is princess my childrens and my favorite dragon is Boss


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 8, 2013)

hehe I cant choose


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Ellannn (Sep 8, 2013)

My little jungle girl. I love her to bits!


----------



## Shotta (Sep 9, 2013)

my favourites, atm


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## andynic07 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are all very nice looking reptiles people. I find it hard to choose a favourite but maybe my GTP at the moment because it is my newest.


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 9, 2013)

he has great colour


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 9, 2013)

Way to hard to choose, it's to close to call between these three.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 9, 2013)

Like I've said before, she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 9, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Way to hard to choose, it's to close to call between these three.


I love this one. Do they ball up like this often? My spotted does that sometimes.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## viciousred (Sep 9, 2013)

Today my favorite is this little guy.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 9, 2013)

Not easy!


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 9, 2013)

This girl.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spida_0000 (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't choose my favorite, love them both

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I love this one. Do they ball up like this often? My spotted does that sometimes.



Yes. It's more common for hatchlings to do this, but this guy does it if you roll him by hand. Makes for great photos 

- - - Updated - - -



Ellannn said:


> Like I've said before, she is absolutely adorable!



Isn't she just


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Yes. It's more common for hatchlings to do this, but this guy does it if you roll him by hand. Makes for great photos




Show him your "yo-yo". You know you want to !


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Show him your "yo-yo". You know you want to !



You mean this one


----------



## someday (Sep 9, 2013)

Love him to bits


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 9, 2013)

your lace monitor is so beautiful RSPcrazy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 9, 2013)

Mummies aren't allowed to have a favourite  but I'd have to say Steve because he's my first - and getting huge!


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 9, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> You mean this one



Squeeeee!!! That is so cute!!!


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Sep 10, 2013)

Heres a video of my spencers monitor cant upload pics Spencers Monitor Taming - YouTube


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 10, 2013)

its a hard choice but this would be one of my toppers.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 11, 2013)

Flexxx said:


> its a hard choice but this would be one of my toppers.



Bahaha legit snake exercise. Cracked me up!!!


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 11, 2013)

yer hes trying to get buff for all the sexy female bhps this breading season, hes been bench pressing his hide too haha


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 11, 2013)

sweet video ReptilianHyrid


----------



## CassLobs (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a teacher in Cape York. I'm new to reptiles and new to the site. A couple of tough knucklehead boys in my class convinced me they'd work better if they had a class pet..... We now have Esmerelda our python, Borris our blue-tongue lizard and numerous other aquatic creatures. 

LOVE all the info and pics though, especially the greens and the carpets. LOVE the enclosure ideas too. Thanks for that! This is our class pet Esmerelda. She's magnificent. She's full or character and spunk. A bit snappy for handling but lives like a queen on display and watches us through the perspex with as much curiostity as the kids look in at her.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 15, 2013)

another one of my favourits


----------



## Kopeht (Sep 15, 2013)

More like my only reptile haha, still my favourite little man.


----------



## JM1982 (Sep 16, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


>



Is it 'hypo'? 

(Kidding)

very nice.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 16, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Is it 'hypo'?
> 
> (Kidding)
> 
> very nice.



Haha thank you  Can't get much more hypo then that


----------



## JM1982 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats for sure!


----------



## hayden123113 (Sep 16, 2013)

.

- - - Updated - - -


This girl, unfortunately she pass away with the rest of my reptiles in a house fire.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 16, 2013)

hayden123113 said:


> .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss mate... That is one pretty snake...


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

hayden123113 said:


> .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



So sorry for your loss


----------



## skittles-1994 (Sep 18, 2013)

Who couldn't love that smile?


----------



## tigsy (Sep 18, 2013)

*My Green tree python "hoi san" growing up and my seven year old jungle "look noi"*

Just like to share some pics of my gtp and jungle python, who is no longer with us,he died at the age of seven. 
My GTP is getting sum sun and playing up a bit, he loves those timber blinds!


----------



## hoppy (Sep 19, 2013)

*show off your favourite pet snake.*

put a pic on here of your favourite pet snake/lizard/reptiles


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

[h=1]post a picture of your fav pet reptile[/h]
Should have a look here


----------



## striker321 (Sep 19, 2013)

View attachment 297179
View attachment 297182


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2013)

View attachment 297284
View attachment 297285


- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 297284
View attachment 297285
Moccona


----------



## Tablemanners (Sep 21, 2013)

Bad Quality pic but its the puush below 

http://puu.sh/4wrsV.jpg


----------



## MyMitchie (Sep 21, 2013)

My little champ Mitch


----------

